# You sneaky SOB



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Well I made the mistake of complimenting @JohnBrody15 puts on the Sub $10 stick pass. Went and got the mail today and he blindsided me! I can't wait to try these! I haven't had either type so I am stocked! Very much appreciated bro! When I first saw the label I was thinking you sent me a Busy Bee Sammie tho...lmao....I'm thinkin these travel better!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> Well I made the mistake of complimenting @JohnBrody15 puts on the Sub $10 stick pass. Went and got the mail today and he blindsided me! I can't wait to try these! I haven't had either type so I am stocked! Very much appreciated bro! When I first saw the label I was thinking you sent me a Buddy Bee Sammie tho...lmao....I'm thinkin these travel better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That is 2 of us hit today. He's a madman!! Nice sticks there!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> That is 2 of us hit today. He's a madman!! Nice sticks there!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Out of control I'd say

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> Out of control I'd say
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

You did mention you wanted to try the conjuras and I figured I'd send a body guard. And props for putting on the sub 10 dollar stick pass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

JohnBrody15 said:


> You did mention you wanted to try the conjuras and I figured I'd send a body guard. And props for putting on the sub 10 dollar stick pass
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad I could start it, and thanks a ton man! I will thoroughly enjoy these I'm betting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Looking Good!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice hit there

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Well done comrades.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nicely done @JohnBrody15 &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Great hit !


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice hit John!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

You've got to watch what you mention around here. It does open up opportunities for others to slap you around a bit. Nice!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> You've got to watch what you mention around here. It does open up opportunities for others to slap you around a bit. Nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Definitely should be careful what you mention date with Aubrey Plaza around here trip to Hawaii because you never know my own A10 Warthog.


----------

